# Necesito probar un Receptor Infrarrojo



## alextronix (Jul 26, 2006)

Hola Amigos, necesito probar un Receptor de Infrarrojos...









Para saber qué es cada una de las tres patas (GND - VCC (5V)- DATA)... cómo saber cual es cual...

Si lo único que dice el receptor es: P320 y en una pata está una marca con el signo (-)...

Busqué en Internet por P320 y nada... por eso necesito saber como lo puedo probar..


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 26, 2006)

de donde lo sacaste, no sera un fotodiodo o algo asi, lo has sacado de un fotoacoplador?


----------



## alextronix (Jul 26, 2006)

Es un Receptor de Infrarrojos de en Videograbador VHS


----------



## juanfrancosorin (Jul 26, 2006)

Hola yo de los receptores que he manipulado la mayoria eran de la siguiente forma:
visto de frente el de la izquierda es out
el del medio es gnd 
y visto de frente el de la derecha es vcc.
fijate si no encuentras información arriesgate con lo que te dije


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 26, 2006)

por la forma me parece que lo has sacado de un modulo metalico?

Si es asi esto solo es el fotodiodo/transistor y como tal con un tester puedes averiguar las patillas como si fuera un transistor normal.


mejor lo vuelves a soldar y aprovechas todo el modulo donde ya lleva amplificador filtro y comparadador todo para 40khz.


----------

